# Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread



## DokSnyder (2. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,


ich wollte einfach mal einen Thread aufmachen, in dem jeder seine schlimmsten Erfahrungen mit Schnüren posten kann. Dann macht keiner mehr den Fehler: "Och, komm. Ich teste die mal aus..." 
Hier bitte also nicht reinschreiben "XY ist eine super Schnur, warum hast Du nicht die genommen..", dafür gibts schon ne Menge Threads.

Fange direkt mal mit 2 Schnüren an.
An erster Stelle: 
Shimano Antares XT Special Dyneema: 
Das ist mit Abstand die schlechteste Schnur die ich je in der Hand hatte. Hat das Aussehen und die Tragkraft von Zahnseide, und fühlt sich auch genauso an. So locker geflochten dass sich das unter wasser aufbauscht wie ein Watteball. Soll angeblich 11kg Tragkraft haben, kann ich aber mit der bloßen Hand zerreisen, Knoten sind völlig unmöglich. Alles getestet, und der Knoten rutscht entweder durch oder die Schnur zerschneidet sich selbst. 

An 2. Stelle:
Terra PE Line von James Cook. 
Gut, die Schnur kostet nicht viel, man darf also nicht zuviel erwarten. Aber auch hier ist die Wicklung so lose, dass man eine Schnur mit locker dem doppelten Durchmesser hat als auf der Verpackung angegeben. Wurfeigenschaften sind unter aller Sau, Knotentragkraft auch. Am schlimmsten aber ist die Verwicklungsanfälligkeit. Bei jedem 2. Wurf hat man einen fiesen Tüddel. Angeln kann man das kaum noch nennen, wenn man diese Schnur drauf hat.
Nachdem ich die auf 3 Rollen hatte, überraschenderweise (?) alle von der selben 270m Spule bespult, und die überall gleich sch... war kann ich auch ausschließen, dass es an den Wickeleigenschaften der Rolle liegt.



Das sind jetzt vielleicht nicht die Schnüre mit denen man jeden Tag konfrontiert wird, aber vielleicht ist es ja trotzdem mal interessant zu sehen.
So, und jetzt würde ich gern mal wissen womit Ihr so eure schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht habt.

Gruß und Petri
|wavey:
Dok


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

naja, das mit Shimi Aspire weiß ich schon seit paar Tagen (habe die bei der Angeldomäne im Ausverkauf erstanden) und nach einmal feedern an der Wupper direkt runter geschmissen.

Aber man muß durchaus darauf achten für welchen Zweck die Schnur eigentlich gedacht worden ist


----------



## WickedWalleye (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

Damit mache ich mir zwar keine Freunde, aber die schlimmste Schnur, die ich je hatte war Spiderwire Stealth 0.12 in grün. Null reißfest, Tragkraft total übertrieben, absolut unresistent gegen Abrieb, schlechte Haltbarkeit, Perücken ohne Ende...

Noch ne ganz üble Schnur war die Penn KG Cast 0.18 in grün, durch die Beschichtung hart wie Stroh, krasser Memory-Effekt und sehr schlechtes Ködergefühl.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

Ich hatte mal eine 1000m-Spule von der Eigenmarke von der Domäne. Nach einem Tag fischen habe ich die Schnur von der Rolle geschmissen und den Rest direkt noch auf dem Kutter verkauft. Dadurch war das für mich zwar kostenneutral, hat mir aber einen Angeltag versaut.... Schnur war absolut Platt, hat Verwicklungen produziert und war auch sonst kein Spaß, selbst die Farbe hat nach einem Angeltag auf dem Kutter schon stark nachgelassen.

OK, war eine sehr günstige Schnur, aber ich dachte zu Freiwasserpilken würde sie reichen => so kann man sich irren... Nach einem Abriss mittig in der Schnur hatte ich die Schnautze voll.

Inzwischen heisst die Schnur dort anders, keine Ahnung ob es noch die selbe Qualität ist.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

@ Die ganzen Äffchen

was/wer seid ihr? Ist das ne neue Boardverschwörungsgruppe oder was? Sorry fürs offtopic, musste allerdings jetzt mal fragen weil mittlerweile der 4. andersfarbige Affe aufgetaucht ist! Könnt ihr mich kurz aufklären?! Oder ist das wieder ein geheimer Geheimbund?


----------



## teilzeitgott (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> @ Die ganzen Äffchen
> 
> was/wer seid ihr? Ist das ne neue Boardverschwörungsgruppe oder was? Sorry fürs offtopic, musste allerdings jetzt mal fragen weil mittlerweile der 4. andersfarbige Affe aufgetaucht ist! Könnt ihr mich kurz aufklären?! Oder ist das wieder ein geheimer Geheimbund?



gut das du die frage stellst, wundere mich auch schon ein wenig über die " affenbande"  ( nicht bös gemeint)
geheimer geheimbund ??? sollten geheime geheimbunde nicht immer geheim sein |supergri?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Oder ist das wieder ein geheimer Geheimbund?



So ist es! #6


Quatsch, wir sind nur ein paar Jungs die sich kennen und ab und an gemeinsam angeln und ein gemeinsames Hobby haben, so wie andere hier ihre Signaturen ja auch mit Raubfischteam XYZ und ähnlichem haben, haben wir eben teilweise ein gemeinsames Benutzerlogo... Alles locker, wir werden nicht direkt die Welt übernehmen...


----------



## fishingexpert87 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

:q

geil die ganzen äffchen meinter  



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> @ Die ganzen Äffchen
> 
> was/wer seid ihr? Ist das ne neue Boardverschwörungsgruppe oder was? Sorry fürs offtopic, musste allerdings jetzt mal fragen weil mittlerweile der 4. andersfarbige Affe aufgetaucht ist! Könnt ihr mich kurz aufklären?! Oder ist das wieder ein geheimer Geheimbund?


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> :q
> 
> geil die ganzen äffchen meinter



Was für ein Ding? Bitte im klaren Kontext darstellen, ansonsten versehe ich nichts.


----------



## Knispel (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

Ne Mono von Giga- Fisch, konnte man vergessen. Wie Stahldraht. Habe aber letztlich meine Schnur ( fische nur Mono ) gefunden und dabei bleib ich.


----------



## Hufi96 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> im Prinzip sind wir - alle mit dem Affenlogo - begeisterte Forellenangler



Hier mal in Farbe http://bentlyr.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/orangutan-fishing1.jpg #6

Zu den Schnüren, ich hatte vor zwei Jahren mal eine geflochtene von Balzer, ich meine Iron Line hieß die. Das war mit Abstand das schlimmste was ich auf der Spule hatte. Platt, breit, locker geflochten, sofort ausgeblichen und Perrückenträchtig, nur die Tragkraft war ok.


----------



## WickedWalleye (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*



Hufi96 schrieb:


> Hier mal in Farbe http://bentlyr.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/orangutan-fishing1.jpg #6



:vik: Geiöl!!!


----------



## Promachos (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

Hallo!

Nie wieder Fireline: bleicht schnell aus und rauht (verdammt: Schreibt man das jetzt mit oder ohne "h"?) noch schneller auf.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Hackersepp (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

Whiplash chrystal - 

Ich habe die Schnur mal bei einem Gewinnspiel gewonnen. Saugt sich mit der Zeit voll und franst sehr schnell auf. 

Zu der grünen Spiderwire kann ich mich nur meinem Vorredner anschließen.


----------



## angler4711 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

Ich glaube die schlechtesten wurden schon gesagt, kann mich da nur anschließen.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*



Hufi96 schrieb:


> Hier mal in Farbe http://bentlyr.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/orangutan-fishing1.jpg #6


 
Ja, so hab ich mir das auch vorgestellt...


----------



## Waldemar (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Nie wieder Fireline: bleicht schnell aus und rauht (verdammt: Schreibt man das jetzt mit oder ohne "h"?) noch schneller auf.
> 
> Gruß Promachos


 
hallo,

dass es schlechte schnüre giebt, ist wohl gewiss.
mich würde interessieren welche alternative ihr zu den schlechten 
schnüren gewählt habt.
ich fische seid jahren fireline u. hatte noch nie probl. damit.
vorallem bei frost.
kann es sein dass es manchmal gute und manchmal schlechte 
schargen von einer schnur giebt?


----------



## WickedWalleye (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*



Waldemar schrieb:


> ich fische seid jahren fireline u. hatte noch nie probl. damit.
> vorallem bei frost.
> kann es sein dass es manchmal gute und manchmal schlechte
> schargen von einer schnur giebt?



Schätze es liegt u.a auch daran, daß nicht jede Schnur für jede Angelei gleichermaßen gut geeignet ist.
Ich finde die FL in dünnen Durchmessern mittlerweile auch in Ordnung - dort, wo sie wenig Verschleiß (z.B durch Hindernisse im Gewässer) ausgesetzt ist. Daß sie bei Frost eine bessere Figur macht liegt wohl daran, daß sie dank der Beschichtung weniger Wasser aufnimmt.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

Normalerweise die PowerPro und im Winter die TufLine Duracast.


----------



## daci7 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*



christian36 schrieb:


> Normalerweise die PowerPro und im Winter die TufLine Duracast.



hat da etwa jemand nur "schnur" gelesen im titel? 

naja, whiplash ist auch nicht so mein fall. meine war lose geflochten, hat sich vollgezogen und ist ausgefranst, wie hier schon berichtet.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*



daci7 schrieb:


> hat da etwa jemand nur "schnur" gelesen im titel?


War auf die Frage zu den Alternativen von Waldemar bezogen.


----------



## grazy04 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

Die Proflex Xink sollte man meiden. Ich hatte die auf ner Tour am Schweriner See mit, war keine gute Idee... mehr am fummeln gewesen wegen Knäulbildung als geangelt.

PS:
Puuhh Gott sei dank wollen die Affen nur spielen


----------



## erT (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

Hab hier noch ne 100m Spule 'Climax Soft & Strong' liegen.
0,14mm / 9kg
Das Geflecht sieht in etwa so aus, wie der Pferdeschwanz meiner Schwester. Nur nicht so rund.
Hab es nirgendwo aufgespult, daher kenn ich keine Wurf-/ Wickel- und Perrückeneigenschaften, die Tragkraft stimmt aber auf jeden Fall schonmal ganz und gar nicht, trotz geschätzter 'Breite' von 0,5mm-0,7mm.
Billig war sie dazu auch nicht....aber es war in Dänemark, daher kann ich schlecht vergleichen.

PS: 'Soft' ist sie übrigens. Aber Hallo!


----------



## daci7 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*



christian36 schrieb:


> War auf die Frage zu den Alternativen von Waldemar bezogen.


dann hab ich wohl nicht richtig gelesen ... sorry


----------



## er2de2 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

Nie wieder Fireline! :v Sagt ja eigentlich schon der Name, die ist für`s Feuer gedacht!


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*



er2de2 schrieb:


> Nie wieder Fireline! :v Sagt ja eigentlich schon der Name, die ist für`s Feuer gedacht!



Da haben wir ein kleines Problem in diesem Thread....

Wieso keine Fireline?

Ich würde dir total zustimmen, wenn du sagen würdest, zum Zander angeln keine FL, schon gar nicht ohne Vorfach, aber so ist deine Aussage etwas schwächlich.

Die Beurteilung einer Schnur, kann doch nur in Abhängigkeit von ihrem Einsatzzweck erfolgen. Thermofusionsschnüre haben durchaus ihre Einsatzbereiche, in denen sie Geflechtschnüren überlegen sind z.B. beim Vertikalangeln oder Küstenspinnfischen.

Dazu kommt ja noch die Frage, was ich von einer Schnur erwarte. Soll sie allround eingesetzt werden oder möglicherweise in einem kleinen spezifischen Bereich? Soll sie billig sein? Soll sie lange halten oder vielleicht schnell verschleißen, aber dabei Vorteile anderer Art haben?

Da wird dann die Hassschnur  des einen zur Traumschnur des anderen.


----------



## angelpfeife (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

Fireline Crystal + Spinner + Steine= |motz:|motz:|motz:|motz:
Diese Erfahrng hab zumindest ich gemacht....


----------



## fishingexpert87 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

das ist halt das den meisten dünnen schnüren fehlt die abriebfestigkeit die erfahrung muss aber jeder selber machen....ich kann abraten von der super g-line von gamaktsu (GRÜN) ich hatte sie in 0.35mm zum karpfenfischen absolut steif...keine abriebfestigkeit,kringelt sich sehr schnell... und total überteuert ist sie auch mit der sufix synergy war ich dann zufrieden




angelpfeife schrieb:


> Fireline Crystal + Spinner + Steine= |motz:|motz:|motz:|motz:
> Diese Erfahrng hab zumindest ich gemacht....


----------



## KHof (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Fireline Crystal + Spinner + Steine= |motz:|motz:|motz:|motz:
> Diese Erfahrng hab zumindest ich gemacht....


 

Soisses!

Allerdings Fl crystal, 1,5 m FC, gute Ringe und leichte Köder (5 cm Gufis o. ä.) führt dazu, daß die Fl durchaus gut bewertet wird.
Knödelt nicht rum, hält eine Saison durch und fliegt sehr weit!
Also nicht in Bausch und Bogen verdammen.

Klaus


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> wo genau siehst du den Vorteil beim Vertikalangeln?



Dat Zeug ist dünn und läßt sich bombig knoten.



KHof schrieb:


> ... hält eine Saison durch und fliegt sehr weit!



Naja, bei mir hält sie nur eine halbe Saison und nur wenn ich sie nach drei Monaten drehe.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

Die Wiplash ist die grösste Mogelpackung.

Als Abschleppseil aber evtl. zu gebrauchen.


:q:q


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ist die GTP nicht dünner? kann nicht vergleichen... habe ewig keine FL gesehen....



Darum geht es hier ja eigentlich nicht.


----------



## boot (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*



er2de2 schrieb:


> Nie wieder Fireline! :v Sagt ja eigentlich schon der Name, die ist für`s Feuer gedacht!


 Fireline ist nicht schlecht, ich fische damit schon 3 Jahre auf Zander und habe immer meinen fisch bekommen.


*Ich muss aber dazu sagen das ich die FL nur zum Spinnern und Gufi fischen nutze.*


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*



er2de2 schrieb:


> Nie wieder Fireline! :v Sagt ja eigentlich schon der Name, die ist für`s Feuer gedacht!


 
Ich habe jahrelang mit der Fireline Chrystal  in 0,17 an meiner Fireball Rute geangelt. Mir ist nichts negatives aufgefallen...|bigeyes


----------



## Esoxfreund (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

die Fireline ist auch nicht so übel, da gibt es viele schlechtere Schnüre...
bei Temperaturen um 0 Grad nutze ich sehr gern die Fireline Crystal, eben wegen der Oberfläche, weil dort kein Wasser eindringen kann...
aber auch sonst ist das eine sehr gute geflochtene, viele mögen diese Schnur, andere eben weniger ...
die Wiplash kann man dagegen schon als Seil bezeichnen  :q


----------



## jirgel (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

Tuffline der Alptraum schlecht hin quillt auf kringelt und nicht geeignet zum Jerken neue Füllung nach dem auswerfen beim ersten ruck in der mitte von Nirgenwo gerissen 10 meter hingen noch am Jerk.  das spiel hab ich 5 mal mit gemacht dann hab ich denn Angeltag eingestellt.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

So verschieden sind die Meinungen bei kaum einer anderen Schnur, wie bei der Fireline. Man liebt sie oder hasst sie, für mich gilt letzteres.
Ich habe die Schnur als bocksteif kennen gelernt, was sich mit der Zeit(Abnahme der Beschichtung) verliert. Ist die Beschichtung dann erst mal runter(Schnur schimmert bei der grauen Variante immer mehr weiß durch), franst sie auch bald fröhlich aus und die Tragkraft ist von jetzt auf gleich zum Weglaufen, die Abriebfestigkeit von vorne herein schei$$e. Neee, Fireline nie wieder!


----------



## welsfaenger (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

TufLine quillt auf ?????? Und kringeln aucht noch ??? Du bist dir sicher das das eine TufLine war ? Welche Stärke hattest du denn ?
Die TufLine ist die Schnur die der Stroft noch am meisten ähnelt (OK, die ganz dünne von denen lassen wir mal weg, alle ab 9 kg Tragkraft sind gut). Überhaupt kein aufquillen und auch nach 3 Jahren ist die Schnur nirgendwo gekringelt. Ich fische sie zurzeit auf meiner "Light/Medium"-Jerke und kann von der Schnur nur positives berichten.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

*Vorsicht, beschwert euch nicht bei Berkley über die Whiplash* *sonst bekommt ihr als Entschädigung 270m Spiderwire Ultracast Invisi Braid und 100m Penn International zugeschickt.*
*
AW: Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread.* 
habe ganz stolz meine, damals neue Revo bespult (Whiplash)und dann am See gemerkt dass wenn ich auswerfe ich fast den Spulenkern sehe|krach:. Da dachte ich hm werfe ich wirklich 130m weit? Also mal einfach am Ufer die Schnur ausgemessen mit der Schritttechnik und festgestellt dass ich nur auf fünfig komme, und es lag nicht an meiner Schrittlänge. Den Mist direkt von der Rolle gezogen und direkt in ein Päckchen gepackt und an Berkley verschickt, natürlich mit einem netten Brief. Worauf sie mir diese beiden Schnüre zurück geschickt haben, Ebayfutter. In der Zwischenzeit bin ich von der Power Pro überzeugt die für mich um ein vielfaches besser ist, als dass dicke Drachen- oder Ankerseil.


----------



## welsfaenger (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

und ich fische sonst fast ausschließlich Stroft GTP.

Nach gescheiterten Versuchen mit Whiplash / FL / Spiderwire und noch einigen mehr nehme ich fast nur noch Stroft. Habe mir neulich (wg. der Farbe) nochmal eine PowerPro in 0.13 gegönnt aber auch die ist kein Vergleich zur Stroft. Die einzige die von den Eigenschaften an die Stroft rankommt (auf jeden Fall von den Schnüren die ich bisher gefischt habe) ist die Tufline, man sollte nur nicht auf die schlechte Idee kommen die 0.08er zu nehmen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

Die Spiderwire invisi Braid habe ich letztes Jahr gefischt und fand sie ganz ok. Zum Jahresende musste ich sie allerdings entsorgen.


----------



## senso pilk (2. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

Hatte mal eine Geflochtene von Balzer (glaub das müsste die Siglotex Royal in 0,16 oder 0,18 gewesen sein) zum Kutterangeln, bei der andauernd die Äußeren Wicklungen des Geflechts gerissen sind. Dann kam der dünne weiße Kern zum vorschein, mit dementsprechend geringer Tragkraft hab sogar 2 oder 3 Dorsche dadurch verloren und das waren keine großen Dorsche! Nie wieder!

Benutze seid einiger Zeit Spiderwire Stealth 0,17 ohne jegliche Probleme.

Wie sich die Spiderwire in anderen Gebieten schlägt kann ich nicht sagen da ich sie nur auf der Ostsee bzw. vom Kutter einsätze. Beim Spinnfischen und Zanderangeln bin ich irgendwie noch bißchen Oldschool benutze für sowas immernoch mono|bigeyes. Aber egal hauptsache fangen#6.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

Habe auf allen meinen Spinnrollen FL Crystal von mittlerweile 0,10 bis 0,17 drauf.
#6

Warum? Mein Händler hat die zum guten Preis und sie hält mit Umdrehen auch eine knappe Saison. Sie neigt nicht zu fiesen Tüddeln und da ich immer mit 2 m Mono vorgeschaltet fische, hält sich auch das Problem mit dem Abrieb in Grenzen. 

Nur Spinner mag sie gar nicht, das stimmt schon.
#d

Ich staunte jedenfalls nicht schlecht, als ich letztes Jahr mit dem Kajak eine Pinkelpause einlegte und hinter dem nächsten Baum immer lautere und intensivere Flüche zu hören waren.
Guckte nach erfolgreichem Geschäft mal hin und fand einen Herren mit hochrotem Kopf vor, der gerade eine ebenso rote Schnur entwirrte. 
Beim nächsten Wurf - zack!, und wieder hingen nette kleine Fussel in der Luft. Und beim nächsten wieder...
Und ja, es war die gelobte Power Pro.


----------



## shR!mp (3. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

jo senso pilk hat recht

hatte mir zum pilken in dänemark auch mal die siglotex royal aufspulen lassen auf meine multi

mal abgesehen das das zeug dick ist wie ein schiffstau und total schnell ausbleicht (anfänglich sehr dunkles grün gewesen nach 2 tagen angeln total blech) ist andauernd der äußere faden weggebröselt der um die zwei stränge geflecht im kern der schnur gewickelt war.....
das war ein interessanter anblick wenn man den pilker hochgeholt hat und dann zwischendrinn mal eben 10 meter der schnur in 2 strängen nach oben kamen

inzwischen hab ich wieder ne balzer schnur drauf (als wenn ich unbelehrbar wäre|bigeyes) ne ironline multicolor...welche aber bis jetzt nen echt guten eindruck macht und im vergleich zu den andern schnüren im shop: wiplash FL spiderwire usw am besten aussah

@ kohlie:
das mit der PP stimmt die neigt im dünnen durchmesser zu getüddel
aber das liegt dann vlt an der rolle....ich hatte 5kg PP auf meiner Spro Passion die an sich ganz gut gewickelt hat aber die filigrane pp hat sie auch sehr gerne mal über den bremsknopf gewickelt oder es war mal so ne kleine schlafe drinn und dann beim nächsten wurf DödÖ hatte man ein schöne knäuel 
wenn man grade barsch dropshotet und die stachelritter beißen gut dann ist das schon ein "kleines" ärgerniss wenn man diese filigrane schnur endwirren darf (und sich selbst immer merh darin einwickelt) 
inzwischen hab ich ne andere rolle (sargus) mit der selben schnur und siehe da kein tüddel mehr gehabt


----------



## welsfaenger (3. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

@kohlmeise

Wow, 1 Saison mit umdrehen. Da kann die Schnur garnicht billig genug sein damit sie nicht zu teuer wird. 
Mit der Stroft angel ich jetzt tlw. schon über 5 Jahre auf einer Rolle OHNE umdrehen. Also entweder reisst du dir sehr viel Schnur ab, oder du solltest mal das doppelte für eine Füllung ausgeben, und du hast dann ein paar Jahre ruhe. Rechne das mal durch, ist auf Dauer definitiv billiger.
Ich habe, egal bei welcher Rolle, bisher noch NIE eine Stroft ausgetauscht. Einmal aufspulen und man hat Ruhe bis man soviel Schnur verloren hat das man eine neue Füllung braucht. Wegen Verschleiß (ausfransen, ausbleiche, Tragkraftverlust etc) musst du eine Stroft normalerweise nicht austauschen. Der Verschleiß der Schnur ist bei Null.
Grüße


----------



## Grundblei (3. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

Schlechtes kann ich von der Iron Line berichten, sehr grob verflochten und neigt stark zur Perückenbildung!
Gute Erfahrungen hab ich mit der Stren Sonic Braid und der Fireline (zum Spinnen und Wobbeln auf Forelle und Barsch) gemacht.
Sehr gut war auch die Stroft zum Jerken!
Diese Saison werde ich zum Jerken mal die Stren testen, da sie weniger als die Hälfte der Stroft kostet..


----------



## Promachos (3. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

Hallo!

Zur Präzisierung meiner negativen Aussagen über die Fireline:


Meine Erfahrungen beruhen auf der FL, die es vor 4 Jahren gab.
Ich habe die Schnur sehr intensiv befischt (ca. 4 Mal pro Woche über zwei Jahre hinweg).
Ich habe nur mit Gummifisch (bis max. 15 cm und 20 gr. Kopf) geangelt.
Das Gewässer war extrem hindernis- und hängerreich.
Seither fische ich die PowerPro und die Spiderwire Invisi, beide zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## jogibaer1996 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

da ihr ja anscheinend schon alle schnüre druchgetestet habt,|supergri, könnt ihr mir doch sicherlich auch ne geflochtene für Zander fürs Angeln an der Maas vorschkagen, oder?
Würd mich über tips freuen...
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> da ihr ja anscheinend schon alle schnüre druchgetestet habt,|supergri, könnt ihr mir doch sicherlich auch ne geflochtene für Zander fürs Angeln an der Maas vorschkagen, oder?
> Würd mich über tips freuen...
> Grüße
> Jogi



Powerpro in 10lbs. Spiderwire invisi Braid 0,12.


----------



## Gunnar. (3. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

Moin , 

Hab die Fireline seid 12 Jahren auf meinen Rollen. Angel damit in der Brandung und auf Karpfen. Bis zum heutigen Tag völlig problemlos.

Negativerfahrung hatte ich mit einer  Sinkdingsbumsschnur von Giga-Fish. Die hatte Sinkeigenschaften von Styropur , fabrizierte die herlichsten Perücken und riß unter leisesten Belastung. Konnte zum Glück die Schnur problemlos zurück geben und bekam auch mein Geld wieder.........


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Wow, 1 Saison mit umdrehen. Da kann die Schnur garnicht billig genug sein damit sie nicht zu teuer wird.


 

Muss mich mal korrigieren. Das mit dem "einmal im Jahr umdrehen" betrifft eigentlich nur die 12er Crystal, da ich die mit Abstand am meisten im Einsatz habe (eigentlich schon fast im Dauereinsatz) und das im Spätsommer und Herbst teilweise rund um die Uhr mit den verschiedensten Ködern in den unterschiedlichsten Gewässern. Und einmal im Jahr wechseln finde ich dann schon ok, mit meinen Monos mache ich es nicht anders.


----------



## knutwuchtig (10. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

hat irgendwer schon einmal erfahrung mit den hemmingway schnüren gemacht ?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

Erfahrungen schon, aber ausser billig fällt mir nix positives ein...

Die Monotec Futura soll interessant sien, gerade im Winter, da sie durch die Ummantelung kein Wasser aufnimmt.


----------



## Udo561 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

Hi,
ich habe die Fireline jetzt 3 Jahre auf meiner Spinnrolle , bin gut 150 Tage/Jahr am Wasser, aber so langsam gibt sie ihren Geist auf.
Das Geflecht fängt an sich zu lösen , rund ist die Schnur schon lange nicht mehr , aber sie lässt sich immer noch werfen und reiß auch nicht.
Ob das jetzt der Normalfall bei geflochtenen ist oder nicht kann ich nicht beurteilen , ist meine erste geflochtene Schnur.
Trotzdem habe ich mir jetzt neue Power Pro zugelegt , mal sehen wie lange diese halten wird.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Domini (10. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> und ich fische sonst fast ausschließlich Stroft GTP.
> 
> Nach gescheiterten Versuchen mit Whiplash / FL / Spiderwire und noch einigen mehr nehme ich fast nur noch Stroft. Habe mir neulich (wg. der Farbe) nochmal eine PowerPro in 0.13 gegönnt aber auch die ist kein Vergleich zur Stroft. Die einzige die von den Eigenschaften an die Stroft rankommt (auf jeden Fall von den Schnüren die ich bisher gefischt habe) ist die Tufline, man sollte nur nicht auf die schlechte Idee kommen die 0.08er zu nehmen.


 

Finde auch die stoft ist mit abstand die beste!


----------



## zanderzone (10. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

Moin!
Es wird ja fast überall schlecht über die Fireline gesprochen! Zum Teil kann ich das auch nachvollziehen, wenn sich die "Uferangler" über dies Schnur beschweren. Die Abriebsfestigkeit ist wirklich eine Katastrophe, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass sich die Tragkraft nicht verschlechtert auch wenn die Schnur ausfranst, aber sieht scheiisse aus und angeln würde ich damit auch nicht!
Aaaaber wenn wir von der Fireline im Freiwasser sprechen gibt es in meinen Augen keine bessere Schnur! Ich fische die 0,04er Fireline mit einer Tragkraft von 3,5kg!! Welche 4er Geflochtene hat 3,5 kg Tragkraft?? Da ich mit nem No-Knot fische habe ich auch keine Probleme mit Knoten!!! Für mich gibt es im Freiwasser keien bessere Schnur als die Fireline Crystal, allein wg. dem Durchmesser!!!
Für Uferangler FLOP und für Bootsangler TOP!!!


----------



## antonio (10. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Moin!
> Es wird ja fast überall schlecht über die Fireline gesprochen! Zum Teil kann ich das auch nachvollziehen, wenn sich die "Uferangler" über dies Schnur beschweren. Die Abriebsfestigkeit ist wirklich eine Katastrophe, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass sich die Tragkraft nicht verschlechtert auch wenn die Schnur ausfranst, aber sieht scheiisse aus und angeln würde ich damit auch nicht!
> Aaaaber wenn wir von der Fireline im Freiwasser sprechen gibt es in meinen Augen keine bessere Schnur! Ich fische die 0,04er Fireline mit einer Tragkraft von 3,5kg!! Welche 4er Geflochtene hat 3,5 kg Tragkraft?? Da ich mit nem No-Knot fische habe ich auch keine Probleme mit Knoten!!! Für mich gibt es im Freiwasser keien bessere Schnur als die Fireline Crystal, allein wg. dem Durchmesser!!!
> Für Uferangler FLOP und für Bootsangler TOP!!!



weils keine 0,04er ist, ganz einfach.
nimm den realen durchmesser jeder schnur und die realen tragkräfte sind dann auch ungefähr gleich.

antonio


----------



## zanderzone (10. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

Dann zeige mir mal bitte eine annähernd so dünne Schnur wie die Fireline Crystal!! Und nu kommst Du!!!


----------



## New (10. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

Die Spiderwire XXX Mono. Hat zwar super Tragkraftwerte, die auch stimmen. Ist aber nach etwa einem Jahr schon Spröde.


----------



## ali-angler (10. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

Da wär ich vorsichtig mit der Auslastung der 3,5 Kg Tragkraft. häng die mal an eine Waage ich bin mir sicher die reisst schon bei deutlich weniger. Hatte genau diese Diskussion im Anglegeschäft als ich meine Sch*** Schnur zurück gegeben hab. 

Guckt mal hier die EFTTA hat mal einige Schnüre getestet mir einem erschreckendem Ergebnis

http://www.eftta.com/german/line_testing.html?cart=12682317206204740


----------



## antonio (10. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Dann zeige mir mal bitte eine annähernd so dünne Schnur wie die Fireline Crystal!! Und nu kommst Du!!!



überleg doch mal 0,04 das ist ca die hälfte von nem menschlichen haar und nu kommst du.
ich hab auch nicht gesagt das sie richtig dick ist, aber 0,04 never.

antonio


----------



## powerpauer (10. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

Stroft 0,18 mono weiß durchsichtig mein Albtraum Schnur-auf rolle Perücken ohne ende - sicherlich zu weich und als Vorfachmaterial auch sehr gut aber als Hauptschnur auf der Rolle mein aller schlechteste Schnur , nie wider stroft :vik:


----------



## powerpauer (10. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

eine ganze reihe Schnur die nicht so schlecht wie die stroft sind.
 ich benutze gerne auch die schnurre von Dega oder von tubertini die sind sehr gut egal ob 0,18 oder 0,30


----------



## zanderzone (10. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

Natürlich wird die nicht 0,04 mm haben, aber sie ist schon verdammt dünn und ich hatte schon einige Hänger wo man angst vor bekommen musste, aber die Fireline hat gehalten!! Ich kann wirklich nichts schlechtes drüber sagen, aber wie wir alle sehen, findet einer die Schnur schlecht und andere gut! Und warum grad bei der Fire Line sich die Geister scheiden, is mir auch klar, denn ich denke es ist eine der meist verkauften Schnüre überhaupt ist!! Siehe zb. auch die Red Arc.. Da gehen die Meinungen genauso auseinander..


----------



## The_Pitbull (10. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

Hi also ich werd mir jetzt mal die Stroft GTP Typ1 in 3kg zum Spirulinofischen Bestellen.Hatte vorher ne Power Pro in  5lb (2.2kg)drauf aber leider auf 50m nen Knoten bzw Schlaufe drin.Aber ich denke mal das wäre mir mit jeder anderen Schnur auch passiert.Werd euch dan Berichten wie die Stroft so abschneidet.#hGruß Pitti


----------



## kaizr (10. März 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

Ich fische die Berkley Fireline in 0,12 rosa  und kann beim MeFo und Dorschangeln vom Ufer aus nichts schlechtes feststellen.

Ob Preis/Leistung passen vermag ich nicht zu sagen aber zufrieden bin ich bisher alle Male.


----------



## Shira11 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

Hallo,

ich Fische auf fast allen Angeln Spiderwire Code red oder gelb in den unterschiedlichsten stärken und bin hoch zufrieden mit der Schnur.

Von Stoft GTP hört man ja sehr viel gutes aber wenn man die googelt kommt man auf fast nur Deutsche Seiten.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Amis die sich 5 Meter Boote zum Fischen um 200.000 Dollar kaufen auf die wohl beste Schnur verzichten! #h


----------



## MrFloppy (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der "Finger weg von dieser Schnur"-Thread*

meine schnurfehlkäufe waren:
fireline crystal 0,04 -> schrott, hält null
whiplash 0,10 -> völliger mist und zum spinfischen sowas von ungeeignet
berkley sensithin ultra -> ein blumendraht ist geschmeidiger

gute erfahrungen hab ich mit gamakatsu g-line und power pro, sowie spiderwire (die alte) gemacht.


----------

